# New Crown Molding problem



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

How would the pros in here go about doing a new Crown Molding in an existing home with no paint on premises that matches wall and ceiling paint,which is flawless.

How do you caulk to ceilings and walls without getting the caulking on the paint,which will be impossible to touch up?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Use tape.


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Then,when I pull the tape,and most of the caulking comes off with it?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had a few, it sucks and both times it was a lazy painter who told them it was best to finish paint 1st then install trim.... . We had to caulk a little and wiped it really tight. Then painted the crown to the caulk line tight. Fortunately the crown was ceiling colour flat and could blend easily, so the walls were the only paint. Both times I tried to sell them on a fresh coat on their recently painted walls. I think I used 10 feet an hour for production time as a number for the quotation...

I was tempted to try some frog tape and caulk but since we didn't paint the 1st time, we were worried about poor prep peel a layer of wall paint off and create a bigger PITA.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

propainterJ said:


> Then,when I pull the tape,and most of the caulking comes off with it?


no - you do it while it's setting up. With out the ability to touch the ceilings and walls, you can only do so much. You gotta make this clear to the customer.

Sometimes will will get a quart of ceiling and wall color and sorta dry brush an 1/8th inch on the ceiling and down on the crown a bit, then you can make your clean lines.

Pat


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah,I get it,it's just a shame the Ceiling and Wall paint is Taupe in a few rooms and Olive green in Kitchen/Laundry/Dining.

Thanks for the help guys,I appreciate it.


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

I have done this several times with no tape involved. It is possible to make an almost perfect line with Caulk if you take the time. Let the Caulk fully dry and use the Caulk line as a guide for painting. You have to try and not smooth it out with your finger. I will try to find some photos of what I'm explaining.
Jay


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh,I can make near perfect lines with Caulk on very smooth,non porous materials like finished cabinetry/Tile/Glass

But on Orange Peel Texture?Not so much/and this crown mold has big gaps all over the place.

Guess I'll just have to bite the bullet and take sample pieces of the color off each wall/theres only 3 colors.

Course it will be expensive/I love painting


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

hmmm, tape or no tape...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

A couple of thoughts how about some SW clear caulk. I have pull a lot of match from under wall plugs 
David


----------



## Blakelpd5 (Dec 2, 2012)

If you get caulking that cleans up with water, you can caulk the seams very lightly, finger trowell it, then go over it with a wet tile sponge to "wipe" it in, and it will be almost perfect when done. I've done this a lot when caulking a new tile shower to the existing walls. That, or tape the line, caulk, finger trowell again, then pull tape when still wet.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

propainterJ said:


> Oh,I can make near perfect lines with Caulk on very smooth,non porous materials like finished cabinetry/Tile/Glass
> 
> But on Orange Peel Texture?Not so much/and this crown mold has big gaps all over the place.
> 
> ...


 
and YOU are paying for the paint?
customer pays for paint on my jobs


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

I am shocked a carpenter actually did a clean install,and left the walls and lid blemish free,AMAZING!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Tape, caulk, paint, remove tape, collect check :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Blakelpd5 said:


> tape the line, caulk, finger trowell again, then pull tape when still wet.


Like this?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> A couple of thoughts how about some SW clear caulk. I have pull a lot of match from under wall plugs
> David


 Same goes for on the wall plugs!


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

Well it was easier then I thought.

Found touch up paint,house is only 6 years old,so caulk, paint wall/ceiling color onto crown/let dry/tape like a motha/spray/finished

6 rooms,2 days,even gave them a 20% discount off proposal and still made money.

Sometimes life is good.

Merry Christmas everybody


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

propainterJ said:


> Well it was easier then I thought.
> 
> Found touch up paint,house is only 6 years old,so caulk, paint wall/ceiling color onto crown/let dry/tape like a motha/spray/finished
> 
> ...


Can I ask, if your spraying what tip and pressure do you run to ensure you don't have any spray mist settle on the walls?

Congrats on finishing the job! You should have kept the 20% for yourself!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WOW...you gave back 20 %!! Please elaborate?? Your price should be your price.Would you get more if it took longer? Why bother giving a price. Just work T & M.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> WOW...you gave back 20 %!! Please elaborate?? Your price should be your price.Would you get more if it took longer? Why bother giving a price. Just work T & M.


exactly what I was thinking... why the refund?


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I used a FF410

Plastic off the walls,along with everything else,besides the ceilings

I gave them a refund because the price I gave was for 3 guys 3 days

It only took us two,so I gave them back a little money,I figure,it's bad business for me,good for them,and It should get me more business out of these people and some of their friends and neighbors when they tell people what a great job I did and reasonably priced.

I still come out of it with all the bills paid and 1400 in my pocket for two days work,I'll take that anytime


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Slippery slope.There referrals will think your price is insignificant and will be disappointed when they don't get a refund.
But anyway....Great job for making them happy!


----------



## propainterJ (Jan 31, 2011)

I regret it allready,what an idiot.

Oh well,never again,the lady was suspicious something was wrong,she goes "Is there anything going on I should know about"

I tell her no,everything went great blah blah blah.

It was like an inquistion,go through my whole proposal,"Did you do this?Did you do that?

Oi vay,never again,ever.


Moron.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I swear, almost every time I wanted to "be a nice guy" by giving a discount I regretted it. Unless it a good friend. Recent case, my friend had his first child, I gave him a 15% discount. That's it. And I told him why. One of 1 discounted jobs in 2012. 
You had your learning experience my son, no go and sin no more. :thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

kdpaint said:


> I swear, almost every time I wanted to "be a nice guy" by giving a discount I regretted it. Unless it a good friend. Recent case, my friend had his first child, I gave him a 15% discount. That's it. And I told him why. One of 1 discounted jobs in 2012.
> You had your learning experience my son, no go and sin no more. :thumbup:


 Yes repent not repaint!:notworthy:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I like the phrase "Two or three days"


----------

